# Porsche 996 4s Basalt Black



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Guys ,

This car was in for a three day paint correction and headlight restoration , the previous owner really neglected this car and it shows from the following photos .

The paint was dull and full RDS all over the paint work ,the left hand side rear quarter panel had been touched up due to blend in repair job which was done with inferior results and it showed, to overcome or at least improve this area wet-sanding was necessary to level out the bad blend in paint defect and then re polish to a high gloss .

These Headlights were a little dull that machine polishing alone did not correct .










The Mother's Head Light Restoration Kit

http://www.mothers.com/02_products/07250.html

was used instead of the Invision by Philips which was too harsh for this job .










Here are the end results after using 
The Mother's Head Light Restoration Kit and my Flex XC 3401 VRG with Mother's Professional Polish !










50/50 shot of the passengers door










Here's another one close up










RDS on paintwork



















Paint correction in progress



















50/50 shot



















More work needs to be done to refine paint !










This is the blend in area close up I was talking about which is very hard to capture on camera 










Wet sanding to improve the area










The results



















Close up !










50/50










Final results enjoy the photos !



























































































Thanks for reading , Merry Christmas & a prosperous 2011 to all !

Regards Mario


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Great work on an lovely car!!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice work:thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

great work guys


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin car and great pics :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

SWEET WORK :thumb:

Just love a 911 well detailed


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Magnificent!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

terrymcg said:


> Great work on an lovely car!!


Thanks terrymcg,

Very rewarding and challenging to work on this car !

Customer very happy !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

"SkY" said:


> nice work:thumb:


Thanks Sky :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

steview said:


> great work guys


Thanks steview,:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

OIL996 said:


> Crackin car and great pics :thumb:


Thanks OIL996,

Yes, i do like this Porsche model especially the colour !
Still learning on the pics side , thanks the same :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> SWEET WORK :thumb:
> 
> Just love a 911 well detailed


Thanks Rui ,

One of my favourite cars to detail especially 993's 

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dsms said:


> Nice work!


Thanks David :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Guys ,

For the comments :thumb:


Regards Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

much better


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice work. Congrats. Still I have a question. In the first pic about the headlights, when you were saying that only machine correction did not do the trick, you photographed the right headlight. In the "after " pics of the headlights after the mother's kit, you photographed the left one. I am curious about that deep scratch that is visible on the right headlight in the "before" photo. Please pot a pic of that headlight after correction. I want to see how good this restoration kit works.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great work Mario !!
And Happy Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bass-Evolution said:


> Nice work. Congrats. Still I have a question. In the first pic about the headlights, when you were saying that only machine correction did not do the trick, you photographed the right headlight. In the "after " pics of the headlights after the mother's kit, you photographed the left one. I am curious about that deep scratch that is visible on the right headlight in the "before" photo. Please pot a pic of that headlight after correction. I want to see how good this restoration kit works.


Thanks Bass-Evolution ,

The reason I said that machine correction didn't do the trick is because I had tried it before to see if I could get away without wet sanding the headlights !

But unfortunately I had to resort to wet sanding which did give much better results . Some scratches in the one of the headlights where to deep to wet sand or correct so i left it at that . Sometimes it's best to improve that chase more defects and damage the surface you are working on .

I was going to take a photo of the deep scratch after correction but it didn't show up well that's why I didn't post it !

The Mother's kit is a competent kit but it will not remove harsh defects for this you will need the Invision of Philips which in IMHO would be more appropriate for pro's that your inexperience person !

Merry Christmas !

Regards Mario


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't belive too much in that kind of kits. That's why I asked. I do wetsanding also and thought thoese kits might be the right answer, but as I understand they are not much of a deal. In my oppinion, the kits are adressed to DIY users not to professionals. So ... I won't buy any.

Thank you for taking the time to answer to me.

Merry Christmas !

Alex.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Great job on a lovely looking 911! Merry Xmas and Happy New Year to you to!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> much better


Thanks Mat-

I agree much better :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

maesal said:


> Great work Mario !!
> And Happy Christmas :thumb:


Thanks Mario,

Merry Christmas to you as well buddy :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bass-Evolution said:


> I don't belive too much in that kind of kits. That's why I asked. I do wetsanding also and thought thoese kits might be the right answer, but as I understand they are not much of a deal. In my oppinion, the kits are adressed to DIY users not to professionals. So ... I won't buy any.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to answer to me.
> 
> ...


You are welcome Alex,

The Invision from Philips I would recommend if you are experienced in wetsanding as it's a competent kit designed for Pros IMHO !

That would be the only kit that would remove serious defects on your headlights , the rest like you said are for DIY !

Merry Christmas !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CJR said:


> Great job on a lovely looking 911! Merry Xmas and Happy New Year to you to!!


Thanks CJR,

Yes, I enjoyed working on this Porsche it was a challenge and a rewarding one at that !

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year !

Regards Mario


----------

